# Big boned, blocky head..



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Big boned and blocky heads mean different things to different folks. I would suggest getting out to some events to see what strikes your fancy and possibly make contacts. There is a show next weekend the 15-17th at the New York State fairgrounds, Syracuse, NY. Goldens show in ring 6 @ 10:30 of Friday, ring 6 @ 9:45 on Saturday and ring 6 @ 12:45 on Sunday. 
You can also search for events in your surrounding states here American Kennel Club - Event and Awards Search
You can also get in touch with your local clubs 
Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club: Contact
Golden Retriever Club of Central New York, Golden Retrievers, Syracuse, New York
The Long Island Golden Retriever Club, Inc.
The Golden Retriever Club of Western NY
Northeastern New York Golden Retriever club

I do not have a particular breeder to recommend, but since health is a priority for you, make sure the what ever breeder you choose has Hip and Elbow clearances at 2years of age or older(most commonly through OFFA) Eyes done annually (CERF or OFFA), and a heart by cardiologist at 1 year or older. I prefer that they are independently verifiable not line at Orthopedic Foundation for Animals but we do have a great thread on what hard copies for eyes and hearts look like in the stickies area. 

A work of caution, Big blocky head and big bone can mean to some an English style golden. Unfortunately there are tons of "greeders" selling "English Creme/Cream goldens. These greeders are importing lesser quality dogs simply based on color. Usually no clearances or clearances done as young puppies in foreign countries are what you will find from someone breeding solely on color. They may claim that their dog have no cancer which is false. They also tend to do nothing with their dogs but breed. They sometimes try to make their dog sound like a very exotic and separate breed with marketing language like "English Creme", British Platinums" or "White Goldens".
If the English style is what you like, you are in luck because Ontario has a lot of reputable breeders that have this style.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I got Oakley from Omni goldens in Sarasota fl. He's as big boned and blocky as you can get. Weighing at 90 lbs not an ounce of fat. He's from jack x delta litter. Almost 3 years old now. There are a lot of great breeders in your area though. Others will respond


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Just another thought if blocky head and big boned is a priority, you may want to get a boy. They tend to have these features mor pronounced than girls. Here is a pic of my Girl Jinx ( the older girl in my signature pic) who has a pretty nice head and her litter brother who as you can see has a larger blocker head. I have always fell the has a slightly better "boy" version of her head.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Laura, your dogs are just outstanding and Jinx's brother is WOW! Congratulations!


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you. LJack, your dogs are beautiful! I am not looking for a specific color at all. In fact, my last golden was a dark gold and I thought he was magnificent. He died many years ago. I definitely intend on getting a male. I was just wondering if there were reputable breeders who were known for bigger boned, English style Goldens.


----------

